# C++ Code in Pap Programmablaufdiagramm



## meeen (7. Dezember 2016)

Moin, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich muss ein Pap erstellen und weiß nicht wie das geht. Ich habe C++ Code aber ich weiß nicht mal was das bringen soll 

Ich hätte gerne Tipps wie das geht. Oder am besten ein Programm wo ich meinen Code einfügen kann und der schmeißt die Grafik raus 

Ist für die Uni und ich bastel schon länger an der Grafik als am Code 

Hab gehört das soll mit visio gehen aber wie?


----------



## Triniter (7. Dezember 2016)

Ernsthaft
Also das ist nun wirklich keine Raketenwissenschaft: Programmablaufplan – Wikipedia

Im ernst, sowas erstellt man eigentlich vor man die erste Zeile Code geschrieben hat und macht sich Gedanken wie ein Programm ablaufen soll und bringt das zu Papier oder halt in entsprechende Designtools.


----------



## Malkolm (7. Dezember 2016)

Passend dazu: Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm – Wikipedia

Ist meine bevorzugte Form soetwas darzustellen.


----------



## Cheytac (7. Dezember 2016)

PapDesigner


----------

